

Watching TV 'is bad for children' - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3603235.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
They do, at the very end, touch on the "cause and effect" versus correlation"
problem, where it might be that ADD children are more likely to be put in
front of the television by parents desperate to keep them occupied.

All these studies are fraught with problems that would go away if they allowed
us to experiment freely on children. But since that's unacceptable, we gather
data as we can, and try to glean from it as much as possible.

This article provides another data point.

------
ZeroGravitas
This has all the makings of a moral panic.

I can't believe that the advice boils down to "don't stimulate your child" as
in later life they'll be bored by the slow pace of school. And this perfectly
normal reaction will then be consider abnormal, because it disrupts the
simplest and cheapest option for the mass-production of education.

